# August Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 August 2006)

Welcome to the August stock tipping competition!    The month's competition is once again being Sponsored by Otrader. Otrader is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, futures and CFD traders. If you are looking for portfolio mangement software please pay them a visit and see how Otrader can make your life easier!   

Don't forget that the entrant with the best average return over June, July and August will win themselves a *FREE* copy of Otrader!

Could all entrants for the August competition please check both your selection and entry price and let me know in this thread if I have made any mistakes! A few entrants didn't qualify this month so if your name isn't on the list that's probably why.

Please use this thread rather than the entry thread for discussion of the competition as the month progresses.

Keep track of the competition results here as the month progresses: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

The very best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## canny (1 August 2006)

Hi Joe,
My pick was JPR (Jupiter) not APR.
Thanks


----------



## canny (1 August 2006)

P.S.(It was post 53 page 3 to save you time!! Cheers)


----------



## Joe Blow (1 August 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> My pick was JPR (Jupiter) not APR.
> Thanks




Sorry canny, was doing this half asleep last night. Apologies for the error, it is now corrected.


----------



## canny (1 August 2006)

Thanks Joe,
And appreciate your efforts.
Cheers


----------



## shaneric (1 August 2006)

Ah... just missed out.

I posted my entry this morning (ARU)


----------



## bigdog (2 August 2006)

HZN HORIZON OIL LIMITED


----------



## twojacks28 (8 August 2006)

i have finally been rewarded for my long term pick of EMI!


----------



## nizar (8 August 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> i have finally been rewarded for my long term pick of EMI!




top company

huge fan, i was looking at them back in december when they were 50c

great business model, low cost low overheads, big-name clients, and anything to do with broadband will fly and this has got to be one of the best picks

well done... IMO much more to come from Emitch


----------



## twojacks28 (8 August 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> top company
> 
> huge fan, i was looking at them back in december when they were 50c
> 
> ...




you are correct my friend. i got them in the float!!! they are still worth more then what they currently are at. Thats what I like about the company very low overheads and a great business niche.


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2006)

Great effort this month Yogi.
Near the bottom???
Pik-e-nik basket must be pretty bear this month.



Yeh I know the Ducks got a big mouth and is up himself.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2006)

Well, well, well.... it looks like stop_the_clock hung onto his top spot to take out the August competition with *LVL*, achieving an impressive 77.27% return! In second place we have RichKid who snuck into the top three in the last couple of days with his selection *IMA* and finished the month with a comfortable return of 29.79%! Rounding out the top three is the_godfather4 who selected *IMP* and ended the month with a very respectable 23.53% return.

Congrats especially to our two prizewinners this month!! stop_the_clock, I have received your email and you will be receiving your prizemoney via mail by early next week. RichKid, could you please contact me by PM regarding your prize. I will need your details again.

I will be announcing the winner of the Otrader portfolio management software over the next few days, when I have time to get out my calculator and take a look at the numbers. The winner will be the entrant who has the best average return over June, July and August. If you are in the market for portfolio management software, please pay Otrader a visit and see how their amazing software can make your life easier. Trial it free for 20 days!

Good luck to all for next month's competition!   

Here are the final results for August:


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2006)

Joe Bloe - I make it a mean of (- 0.37%).  Heck that's break even - minus a tip for the croupier. Also 23 winners and 25 losers (and 6 abstainers). - Better odds than marriage anyway 
By the law of averages, Buddha is going to rule that there are more winners than losers in Sep - so therefore one should arguably have $1 each way on the field. (Another nice math you've got us into).  :alcohol:


----------



## krisbarry (7 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> stop_the_clock, I have received your email and you will be receiving your prizemoney via mail by early next week.




Thanks Joe, the prize money arrived in the mail today.  I will be putting it to good use...taking a holiday in November,  a 4 day house boat holiday on the Murray.

Thanks again,

Stop


----------



## lesm (24 September 2006)

Hi Joe,

Have you announced the winner of the three monthly competition yet (June, July, August)?

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 September 2006)

lesm said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> Have you announced the winner of the three monthly competition yet (June, July, August)?
> 
> Cheers.




Les, thank you for reminding me, it absolutely slipped my mind. I will do the calculations later today and announce it tonight.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 September 2006)

The winner of the free copy of Otrader portfolio management software for being the stock tipping competition entrant with the best average return over June, July and August is.... ta da.... *lesm* who has averaged an extraordinary return of 202.3% per month over that three month period thanks to his amazing 620% return on AUM (now CDU) in June.

Congrats les.... I will be in touch over the next few days with all the details.  

My apologies for not announcing this sooner.


----------



## lesm (24 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> My apologies for not announcing this sooner.



Hi Joe,

No worries.

Thought I may have missed the announcement, knowing you are busy, especially with the trip to Prague coming up. Hope you enjoy the time there.

Cheers.


----------



## jempol (24 July 2007)

Hi, I'm a newbie here.
May i join ?
If so i put VNS


----------



## insider (24 July 2007)

jempol said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here.
> May i join ?
> If so i put VNS




You're a bit late... about a year too late... this is 2006... make ten posts and get an average of 0.3 posts a day and you'll get in... Joe Blow is yet to make a 2007 August Stock Tipping Comp. Thread... He normally makes one about three days before the start of the new month...

Welcome to ASF


----------

